# I was so happy with my 2 girls, then we had a suprise! Feel like this boy will ruin..



## mummygiraffe

everything!

I love just having my two lovely girls. I'm so girly and creative and all people say is all boy want to do is run around and be mad.....

I've got a lifetime of issues that relate to the male species. My DH is the only man I am remotely close to or trust. 

I'vbe got 5 weeks to go and all i keep thinking is I really don't want this baby!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm sorry, honey -- but a little boy is a lovely addition, really! I always wanted a little girl, but my one and only (mc and two chemicals before) is a little boy and he is really the sweetest, loveliest little fellow ever! 

Whilst you say that your OH is the only man that you trust, wouldn't you consider that you now have an opportunity to raise a little man to be a good man, with two older sisters and a good mummy and daddy and perhaps break the cycle of 'bad' men that you have known? It is, perhaps, a chance to create a little man who is the kind, considerate person just like your OH?

best wishes


----------



## Nyn

don't let stereotypes get to you! I think boys are soooo cuddly and loving and my 2 boys are so precious! I know you will love him to bits and so will his big sisters!!


----------



## enepsigos

I have 2 boys and i did have a daughter too, the boys as babys was so quiet and well behaved but carly was always crying and never slept.

carly died of cot death so i dont know what she would have been like growing up but my boys are amazing!

my youngest declan is the most sensible most loving little boy ive ever met 
my oldest lewis is the same and he soooo clever!

since finding out mummy is pregnant again the boys have been amazing, they look after me more than hubby does! never do they let me carry heavy bags back from shopping even though they are clearly too heavy for them to carry, they wont let me lift a finger round the house.
the other day i cooked a roast for us all, i fell asleep while watching a family film after dinner on the sofa. when i woke an hour later declan was in the kitchen mopping the floor...he had washed all the pots by hand, dried them, put them away where they all should go, swept the floor and he was just mopping it, hes only 8!!!!!! i looked round to see where lewis was...he was upstairs ironing school uniforms!!!
i told my boys that they dont have to do any of this, they said that they know that but they want to, when i asked why they said...because we want you to have a good pregnancy so when babys here he/she dont die like carly..:cry:
my heart just melted, they are just 2 amazing boys and im so lucky to be their mum.

if you do have a boy, trust me you wont ever feel the way you think your going to feel, the love will hit you like a ton of bricks. stereotypical naughty boys dont exist, your children wether boy or girl will be whatever you make them to be as everyone follow their parents for guidence in life, especially those that are young.


----------



## mummygiraffe

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts and sahring your stories with me. Every little helps as they say. I know I'm being silly but this being a mild suprise I feel it's rocked teh boat and I'm out of my comfort zones big time. 

Especially considering at the best of times I feel like a lousy mother as I can't keep up with teh daily drag with just the 2 children-let alone adding a 3rd into the mix.


----------



## hello_kitty

From most posts that I've read, seems like everyone wants a girl. Although hubby is leaning towards a boy preference, I REALLY want a boy. If I end up getting a girl, I'll still love her no less, but having a boy will be icing on the cake. I've even bought a bassinet and swing in a neutral cream color hoping it will be a boy.


----------



## minties

I LOVE being a mum to a boy. He is warm, loving, funny, clever and brave.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Once he is here hun you will love him to bits. I understand it is scary as you have two girls but honestly boys are such a pleasure.
They are sooo protective of there mummy and very close to there mums they love cuddles he is going to be a great pleasure to your lives. Having two big sisters they will be protective of him as they get older. My son is the light if my life i desperately wanted a girl but i am so happy i have him he is soo affectionate and so caring and lovely he will stick by his mum forever :)


----------



## LouiseClare

i always wanted my first to be a boy and it was. My little boy is the loveliest person, he's a mummys boy, he's coming up to me saying "i want big cuddle mummy" yeah he likes running around playing with balls, bouncing on his trampoline but he also loves doing crafty things, it was only yesterday we made a collage of photos for fathers day, we also bake cakes and make jam together, we have great fun. A couple of family members have said that they don't think our second baby with be as lovely as Ben, hopefully she will. I wouldn't worry too much, when you hold that precious little boy in your arms you will love him as much as your daughters.


----------



## amygwen

Honestly, I have a lot of trust issues with men too, but I wouldn't change having a boy in a MILLION years. I have to admit when I got pregnant the thought of having a girl was definitely more exciting then having a boy. When I found out I was having a boy, I was really excited but I knew my OH would be more over the moon with a boy. Now I wouldn't change ONE thing though. I love having my boy, he is so special and he's definitely going to be a mama's boy. :D I can't imagine having a girl now, my sisters has two girls and I have a boy, so it works out perfectly.


----------



## Malouka

mummygiraffe said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts and sahring your stories with me. Every little helps as they say. I know I'm being silly but this being a mild suprise I feel it's rocked teh boat and I'm out of my comfort zones big time.
> 
> Especially considering at the best of times I feel like a lousy mother as I can't keep up with teh daily drag with just the 2 children-let alone adding a 3rd into the mix.

I opened a thread just like yours a few days ago. I cried because there is a possibility it's a boy ( yes I knew that before I got pregnant but never stood still at that thought ). I had a hard youth with my brother and dad and now even living far away from them because I don't know what would happen to me if they find out where I am. But a baby boy isn't going to be like them. If you give your boy all the love in the world and you and OH give a good example and not fill his mind with the thoughts you are having now and just raise them like you raised your daughters ( exept for the dresses:winkwink: ) he will turn out to be just as lovely as your daughters I am sure about that. Try to look at boys baby videos and posts of moms about their baby sons and you will realise they are just as cute and innocent as girls. It worked for me and I am an extreme feminist :hugs:

now i will try to eat something because my scan is in 2 hours and im bloody nervous but I will accept a boy just as much as I will accept a girl. Sometimes we have to force ourselves to say this because our thoughts may be harmless at first but if they take over they can harm your baby son ( if you will have a son ) and your family but also you! Not being judgmental, I completely understand your feelings. :hugs:


----------



## Malouka

Malouka said:


> mummygiraffe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts and sahring your stories with me. Every little helps as they say. I know I'm being silly but this being a mild suprise I feel it's rocked teh boat and I'm out of my comfort zones big time.
> 
> Especially considering at the best of times I feel like a lousy mother as I can't keep up with teh daily drag with just the 2 children-let alone adding a 3rd into the mix.
> 
> I opened a thread just like yours a few days ago. I cried because there is a possibility it's a boy ( yes I knew that before I got pregnant but never stood still at that thought ). I had a hard youth with my brother and dad and now even living far away from them because I don't know what would happen to me if they find out where I am. But a baby boy isn't going to be like them. If you give your boy all the love in the world and you and OH give a good example and not fill his mind with the thoughts you are having now and just raise them like you raised your daughters ( exept for the dresses:winkwink: ) he will turn out to be just as lovely as your daughters I am sure about that. Try to look at boys baby videos and posts of moms about their baby sons and you will realise they are just as cute and innocent as girls. It worked for me and I am an extreme feminist :hugs:
> 
> now i will try to eat something because my scan is in 2 hours and im bloody nervous but I will accept a boy just as much as I will accept a girl. Sometimes we have to force ourselves to say this because our thoughts may be harmless at first but if they take over they can harm your baby son ( if you will have a son ) and your family but also you! Not being judgmental, I completely understand your feelings. :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh and before I go eat, I wanted to add that even if you will have a girl you could harm her with the thoughts you have about men. You do not want them to be men hating women because of your past. It's great to make them aware of the dangers in life, but your OH shows that men can be great as well. Don't forget about the bitchy women in our life  In the end we are all the same. Good luck!!


----------



## Adela Quested

I have a little boy and he is so lovely and affectionate! The last two weeks he has started running around like a crazy thing, however I think this has more to do with his age (23 months) than his gender!

My OH is the oldest of three boys. He was very very quiet and gentle as a child, his middle brother was the complete opposite! Then the youngest was somewhere in between, just a 'normal' kid.

My OH and his mother have a very strong bond. Both he and his brothers are lovely men and all are in serious relationships. The boy who was a crazy tearaway is totally devoted to his girlfriend, they are expecting their third child and he is a wonderful, hands-on father.

My point is that it depends more on the individual than on the sex (my OH hates football, I was sat watching the European Cup by myself!), and boys can be quiet and gentle just as much as girls can.

I don't blame you for feeling the way you do - there is nothing wrong with feelings, it's how we deal with them and act on them that counts! The fact that you are assessing and coping with your thoughts right now shows that you are a great mother and you will be a lovely mum to your boy as well. Having an unplanned baby can be a big shock to the system at first, I can't even imagine, especially when you feel like you are sailing into uncharted waters!


----------



## elle1981

I have 2 girls and a boy...and I have to tell you my baby boy (well hes 4 now) is adorable and actually a breath of fresh air. He is straight forward, no moods just tells you as it is and as long as he has his favourite toys and a garden to run about in is a happy little soul.
My eldest daughter dotes on him, and she is hoping for another baby brother with this pg! 

You will love him to pieces when he's here and boy snuggles and love is the best!! 

Plus my little man wears cool polo shirts and chino's funky little fashionable bits and always looks gorgeous! And your OH will be over the moon too! 

Elle xx


----------



## mummygiraffe

He arrived last night at 7pm and i love him already ;-)


----------



## elle1981

mummygiraffe said:


> He arrived last night at 7pm and i love him already ;-)

Massive huge congratulations! And he will only get better! Wait til hes giving you kisses and cuddles! 
I'm so happy for you! 

Elle x


----------



## Adela Quested

Yay! That's great news! Big congrats :flower:


----------



## inxsmhpy

mummygiraffe said:


> He arrived last night at 7pm and i love him already ;-)

Congratulations!!!! Boys are fantastic :hugs: x x


----------

